# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة الجودة في المختبرات الكيميائية

## غادة السعيد

*يتشرف مركز بركوالا للتدريب والتطوير ان يقدم لكم اختبارات ودورات تدريبية متخصصة
 الاستفسار عن (المحتوي العلمي-التكلفة -مواعيد الانعقاد) يمكنكم التواصل من خلال
Name: أ/ غادة السعيد
Mob/ Whats App: 00201028818885
Email: ghada@prokuala.com
*خصم خاص للمجمـوعات والهيئات الحكومية والمؤسسات الخاصة*
 
دورة الجودة في المختبرات الكيميائية 

الهدف من الدورة:
1- معرفة اساسيات ادارة الجودة في المختبرات الكيميائية 
2-  معرفة انشطة ضبط الجودة في المختبرات الكيميائية 
3-  معرفة اجراءات وعمليات توكيد الجودة في المختبرات الكيميائية 
  ويوجد اهداف اخري...

ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخري
(الهندسة – المحاسبة-البيئة وسلامة الاغذية- التسويق والمبيعات-الجودة والانتاج- الحوكمة وادارةالاستثمار-الدفاع المدني ومكافحة الحرائق-السفن وادارة الموانئ-السلامة والصحة المهنية-الصحافة والاعلام ومجالات اخري...)
•               تعقد برامجنا لمدة ( 5 ايام – 10 ايام – 3 اسابيع – شهر – 6 اشهر ) حسب خطتنا وتوجيه سيادتكم.
•             وتعقد ايضا في ارقي القاعات الفندقية حول العالم
دبي /ماليزيا /تركيا /الاردن / الاسكندرية /نيويورك / واشنطن / مدريد / برشلونة / المغرب / السعودية /سلطنة عمان/ قطر /شرم الشيخ / اندونيسيا / الصين / روسيا جاكرتا
•             بالاضافة الي شهادة كامبريدج.
للاستفسار علي المحتويات العلمية للبرامج او الاتفاق مع المركز من خلال
Name : أ/ غادة السعيد
Mob / Whats App: 00201028818885
Email: ghada@prokuala.com

*

----------

